# Tumbles kidded 19 days early - prayers please



## kelebek

Please send prayers up for Tumbles and her twin doelings. They were born 19 days early today. Thank goodness I was outside working and happen to hear one of them. they were ICE cold and thought for sure the one was already gone. I have them both inside and warming up....

Will post a pics of the girls shortly.

Thank you in advance


----------



## bayouboergoats

Oh no prayers on the way for the babies....


----------



## happybleats

prayers....: )


----------



## Gertie

Prayers for ya here too!


----------



## kristinatucker

Oh no! Keep us updated!


----------



## Jodi_berg

Do what you can mama,best of luck & congrats !


----------



## woodranch

Prayers and good vibes sent your way.


----------



## RedGate

Prayers for you and the babies! Hope they do well!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm

Hope they are okay, prayers your way.


----------



## nursehelg

Praying everything will be ok!


----------



## HCavin

Good luck. Hang in there little babies!


----------



## Used2bmimi

prayers sent!


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh my , prayers !


----------



## Shotzy11

I hope everything is ok!! Let us know how the babies are. Sending prayers your way!


----------



## kelebek

ok - pics - but first an update. They seem to be hanging in there, but I am not holding my breath. they are warmed up and have both drank colostrum - but neither has pottied yet. UGH! They are Not standing yet - but they were trying to pull themselves up on front legs - very very wobbly - but good start.

when i first got them inside and in a box










D1 - bigger than sister and lighter in color










D2 - smaller - redder chami










Moved into a tub


----------



## ThreeHavens

Oh babies ... I'm praying for them. No matter how long their lives will be, you will give them good ones :hug:


----------



## goatnutty

They are beautiful hoping for the best


----------



## kristinatucker

Oh my they are so precious. Things changed so quickly. I hope they pull through!


----------



## Engebretsen

Beautiful babies. Hope they are able to pull through even with the rough start.


----------



## firelight27

Oh man, I'm pulling for you and these kids. They couldn't have been more lucky though, if they had to be pre-mature, to be born under the care of someone as competent as you! Whatever happens, we all know they will have been given their best chance at life. I hope they make it for you!


----------



## sweetgoats

I saw the picture on face book. I sure hope they make it. I bet it will be a long night for you.

Keep us posted.


----------



## JaLyn

I so hope they make it, will be praying for you!


----------



## kelebek

*blush* thank you Firelight.

it is 7:30 am and the girls have made it 14 hours in my care from the time I had found them. The larger one is actually rooting around and will latch on and suck on the bottle. The smaller one has gone down hill a bit from when we went to bed, but still working diligently with her, well both of them. 

It was a LONG night to say the least, every 2 hours up and feeding - 3:30 am feeding also included enemas *joy* 6:30 am I also gave SQ warmed fluids ... Ugh - I am so worried about going to work tomorrow and they will not be able to come into my office :-(


----------



## Engebretsen

Is there someone nearby that could goatsit and you could swing by on your lunch break tomorrow? How's Tumbles holding up?


----------



## caprine crazy

Aww, i hope they make it! Do both of them have an ear that is folded?


----------



## clearwtrbeach

do you have colostrum for them? if they haven't pooped you can take a soft paper towel moistened with warm water to stimulate their bum. I hope they pull through for you


----------



## Frosty

Oh so cute. Sending best wishes and prayers your way for the little ones and you also


----------



## sweetgoats

Try giving that weak baby a mix of 

Coffee, Whiskey and Karo Syrup. I mix 2cc of each in a cup and give them about 1/2cc. It will give them a little pep and I will say it has saved many babies.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Very cute! I hope hat they continue to improve!


----------



## LuvmyGoaties

How are they doing? I am pulling for them. Any idea why they were born so early?


----------



## keren

man they are cute. I do hope you can get something sorted for work, and hope the weaker one starts kicking soon. 

Are you sure on the dates? Just that you usually hear that they are viable if born around 10 days early, I've never heard of a kid being born viable at 19 days early till now. They seem well haired for being very premmie. 

Do these cuties have names?


----------



## kelebek

Sorry all been back and forth between the barn (building kidding pens) and working with the kiddos - we are at 24.5 hours and they are still here. I have my moments where my breath goes but then they pop up 

they are pooping some with the help of an enema - they just don't have the energy to do it on their own yet. Yes, the ears, at this point, are folded in half length wise on 3 of the 4 ears. 

I believe that the dam got into something poisonous. I had been letting them run loose the last maybe 5 months - but found them going into a neighbor's cattle pasture that I didnt have permission so the DAY that the kiddos were born, i found them there and brought them home. She aborted that evening. I had a doe abort over Christmas that was about 3 months - they all came home smelling like POT!!! UGH!


----------



## luvmyherd

I just saw this. I do hope the babies are doing well. I know that feeling of losing your breath while nursing
weak kids. But the rewards are wonderful when they do make it. My best to you and your goaties.


----------



## caprine crazy

Yuck! I hope they continue to improve! Hope momma is doing well too!


----------



## kelebek

momma is great - thank you 

I am positive of the dates - as I was out of town prior to the breedings (thats why the lapse between my december kids and the ones due the end of January. I leash breed - so there is no chance of that. Their hair is VERY short, no teeth, no muscle tone at all.


----------



## Gertie

Sure am hoping they make it. Sounds like you are doing everything you can for them. They sure are cute. My Nubian kidded yesterday and they are so sweet. I have to ask about the ears? What do you mean by they are folded? Are they Nubian's? They sure are getting the best of care. Praying they make it.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Awwww they are precious! I hope and pray they make it!


----------



## JaLyn

Just checking in to see how you and the babies are doing? I know it's got to be hard on you sending you big hugs and lots of prayers.


----------



## kelebek

Unfortunately I lost the girls this morning between feedings - together and cuddled up :-(


----------



## JaLyn

Allison I am so sorry, are you ok? We are all here for you, you did an amazing job taking care of those litle ones but some times it's just out of our power.


----------



## kelebek

Oh yeah, I'm fine - sucks but crap happens.

What bothers me more was there was a grandma waiting for them to be born and potentially add a doeling for her in her grand daughters herd :-( I have a huge soft spot for grandmas


----------



## Texas.girl

:hug: Sorry they did not make it. I was going to say I wish I could help you take care of them today but this week is totally booked and you are just a little to far out of the way. Otherwise I would have offered to baby sit. 

We have had a simular problem, goats going next door to graze. We tried making Mountain Cedar brush fences but it did not stop them. We finally decided to just not let them out to graze. Stuff was eaten up and/or dying here which is why I think they went next door. Hunting property next door and we just do not want to take any chances. We are now working on building more fencces. You might have to do that too to keep your goaties safe. 

Again, so sorry about your loss. :hug:


----------



## kelebek

oh yeah - we are building fences - but 2 of the 4 neighbors had said what the heck - let them -there is more than enough to eat around here  I noticed this morning that one neighbor plowed one of his fields - wondering if he sprayed something :-(


----------



## clearwtrbeach

I'm sorry. :grouphug::hug:


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm

I am so sorry for your loss, I had preemie babies last year that I almost went through the same thing with. It's so hard to ho through.


----------



## toth boer goats

I am so sorry


----------



## thomcarol

I am so sorry to hear about the babies.


----------



## luvmyherd

I am so very sorry. It is always so hard, especially when one works so hard to save them. I am glad they were warm and together and not cold and alone. It is obvious you did all you could.


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh No !! Allison I am so very sorry 
You did all you could honey :hug:
Like Christy said , we are all here for you .


----------



## ThreeHavens

Oh I'm so sorry for the loss of your precious girls ... You gave them a great little life :hug:


----------



## Shotzy11

I am so sorry to hear about the little ones. It was truly a miracle they lived as long as they did. I have never heard of ones so young surviving. *hugs* you did a great job.


----------



## Engebretsen

You fought brilliantly for the girls. So sorry.


----------



## kelebek

Ty everyone! Now I am so freaked out and watching the others like hawks - I swear they think I have lost it!


----------



## Texas.girl

:grouphug: I would be worried too if I was going through what you have gone through. I only have to worry about one of my neighbor's (all are absentee owners who just come out to hunt) mistaking one of my goats for a deer. Bambi worries me the most as she looks so much like a deer. I would be heartbroken if one of my goats got shot. To have to worry about your goats eating something that could hurt or kill them would be stressful. Hope you get those fences built soon and everyone else stays home and is safe.


----------



## kelebek

They have a 330' pen - so not like they don't have "room" - just are on hay now instead of graze


----------



## sweetgoats

I know you know this already, but you did everything you could. I am so so sorry


----------



## firelight27

Ditto. They had their best chance with you, that was awfully premature to even survive as long as they did. I don't blame you for being paranoid either. Goats just know how to give you anxiety fits sometimes. Good luck.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Oh no, I am so sorry somehow I missed that you had lost the babies  It's heartbreaking even if you know they probably won't make it. When my son's doe went 3 weeks early, we didn't think the doe would make it, but like you we did what we could. They were all just too premature IMO. Nothing anyone could have really done.

Is there a possability she got butted by someone? We're positive that's what happened to our doe & it killed one of her kids. 

I'm glad mama is fine, and she'll have babies again one day.
I pray the rest of your girls are fine and go full term. I was worried sick about our does too, but had a successful kidding on Mon, and the next one is due on Fri, then a week from Sun.


----------



## caprine crazy

I'm so sorry! It's sad to loose them, but they are in a better place now.


----------

